# 2012 Supersix Evo DA Di2



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

I've already posted about this in another thread but I'm really wondering if anyone other than trauma has seen one in the USA. I ordered one quite awhile ago and I paid upfront, which perhaps was a mistake. I'm starting to wonder what my plan B is and if I should contact Cannondale directly.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

What is the shop telling you?


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

At the beginning of the month, during the logistics shutdown, it was that my ship date was showing as Dec 9th. For the past 10 days or so I've been hearing "I'm calling regularly, we're waiting to hear shipping notification". I don't want to identify the dealer yet, he's only a mile from my house and a nice guy.


----------



## KeithH (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered a EVO SRAM Red at the end of August. Still waiting, but LBS just got word last week that they should have it this week. Causiously optimistic!
:thumbsup:


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

That's really what I'm expecting here on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Which size did you order? If they have it instock then is your luck otherwise it's a long wait.


----------



## KeithH (Dec 10, 2011)

60 cm


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

60cm is not the common size instock, you'll find 54-56 & 58cm were greatly available.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Good news is that Cannondale has been shipping larger volumes of bikes the past few weeks. So this week is quite possible.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

is the system still down? im waiting on updated dates on a couple of bikes...


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

YB1 - delivery dates I was given on the Di2 for our team's bikes was March next year. 

Also (and I'm not sure if this is correct), I got told that even if they get here then, the bikes dont ship with the internal wiring??? so the shop has to source them and there is a massive shortage at the moment due to the earthquake in japan... didnt make any sense.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The system should be all up and running...

They do produce the frames in batches, different sizes and colors are not all produced at the same time. I'm guessing less popular options could take longer than, say, a 54 black and white for the SRAM Red model. 60cm is not the most common size and the Di2 model (specific color and cable/wire fittings) wont be their best seller either... combine the two and it can take a bit longer. But, since we have already seen some Di2...

A lot of times (in most cases actually), the delays are due to parts not being available. Maybe Di2 parts are in short supply or something else. On cheap bikes, they often switch parts to deliver the bikes quicker but on high-end builds, they can't really since consumer are more picky and choose their bikes not just for their price-points... although, IMO, switching from Di2 to Campagnolo EPS would be a nice upgrade!  Not that EPS is already available anyway...

But, I don't think the shop's to blame.


----------



## KeithH (Dec 10, 2011)

Waiting for the bike has been frustrating, but even more frustrating has been the lack of information. My LBS could not get any status information at all until last week, when he was told he would have it this week. Hopefully its not just lip service. :mad2:


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Now I'm being told that the initial date of Dec 9 was for the first four 56cm Di2 Evo's, which were ordered in June when the books first opened up, not my bike. My bike which wasn't ordered until mid-August is actually going to be a mid-Feb delivery. So more waiting...


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

Bad news I think. I ordered my Ultimate the second day they were orderable. My initial delivery date was 7/15/11. It has slipped 15 times since then....and the latest slip was until "at least mid-January". It's a size 60. The shop here is owned by a friend, and my Cannondale rep is a friend (wonders buying 7 Cannondales in 5 years. I have seen 56's come in, 58's come in, 62's are ready to ship, even a 58 Ultimate and a 56 Ultimate have come in.....but not my 60.

So it may be a LONG wait. I believe the 60's have not been built, as each size EVO has specifically build tubes etc. When they are built I bet C-Dale will build the models they have the most orders for first, starting with the oldest bike ordered. As a result I believe my Ultimate is at the "back of the bus". 

I waited 14 months for a Slice Hi-Mod replacement frame (1st one was delivered damaged), I waited 9 months for my Jekyll Carbon, and now I am over 10 months for my EVO and counting. I love Cannondale bikes, but I have today their ability to deliver in a timely manner is well behind EVERY other major manufacturer. This goes to their customer service too, I own so many expensive Cannondale's and have their $12k flagship on order since it was first available and yet I still don't have mine. Sad really, very sad.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

i pick up my dura ace evo tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

The real problem here is customer service. Not from the L BS though.

I'm not sure why this is so common in the bike industry. I've heard it a lot with Cannondale, but also with other manufacturer's. It should not take that long to provide a multiple thousand dollar product to a paying customer.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

It seems like the bike companies are doing what many manufactures do. I believe it's called "lean" manufacturing. They produce based on anticipated demand making a certain amount or even building only when orders are received (especially the very high-end products). Can't really blame them. I wouldn't want a $6k, $8k, $10k bike sitting because of no demand.

I bit more information and transparency from the manufactures would really be helpful for the buying public though.


----------



## KeithH (Dec 10, 2011)

nice way to start the year nathanbal. Happy New year.
I think you are right samac regarding how the manufacturers are thinking.
However, there is no excuse for poor customer service!

I have now been waiting 17 weeks for a SRAM RED EVO 60 cm.
The LBS was told they would havemy bike the week of Xmas, of course that didn't happen. I understand, busy time. But last week when the LBS called Cannondale while I was standing there, nobody could help him. They have no record of my bike shipping, nor could they tell him when it was going to ship. Ridiculous.

But I will wait because I have no choice. I really want this bike.
Good luck to us all.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

nathanbal said:


> i pick up my dura ace evo tomorrow!!!!!


Your shop open on New Year day?


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep - Singapore doesn't really ever shut down unless it's Chinese New Year.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

I saw an UItegra Di2 in team colors at the LBS last Monday. They had to get a mop to clean up the drool puddle. I think it was the only one they had in stock, though.


----------



## bjvigoulet (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking for further informations regarding Supersix evo DI2 delivery time I've found that on the web:

2012 Cannondale Super Six Evo Di2

Does anyone have an interpretation of these informations(délivery time, FOB price)?


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

bjvigoulet said:


> Looking for further informations regarding Supersix evo DI2 delivery time I've found that on the web:
> 
> 2012 Cannondale Super Six Evo Di2
> 
> Does anyone have an interpretation of these informations(délivery time, FOB price)?


US $2k for a complete Evo Di2? and it retails at US $10k? that's quite some mark-up


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

bjvigoulet said:


> Looking for further informations regarding Supersix evo DI2 delivery time I've found that on the web:
> 
> 2012 Cannondale Super Six Evo Di2
> 
> Does anyone have an interpretation of these informations(délivery time, FOB price)?


I interpret it as after paying via Western Union, your delivery time is NEVER.


----------



## bjvigoulet (Jan 2, 2012)

ARPRINCE said:


> I interpret it as after paying via Western Union, your delivery time is NEVER.


Never seems to be the rule with this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

njleach said:


> US $2k for a complete Evo Di2? and it retails at US $10k? that's quite some mark-up





ARPRINCE said:


> I interpret it as after paying via Western Union, your delivery time is NEVER.



I tend to agree. 

Way too good to be true.


----------

